# Making a Roubo Frame Saw & hand-milling a log with it



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

My latest hobby project was making a traditional Roubo style frame saw, to try making boards from logs and timber.
Spoiler: now I want a milling machine.
But making the saw and experimenting the traditional way of doing things was a lot of fun.
Don't forget to enable subtitles to read my commentary.


----------

